# [Three Lines Studio] Dave Arneson's True Genius Published



## grodog (Apr 18, 2017)

*Dave Arneson's True Genius Published - by Robert J. Kuntz*

Hot off the press and already steamrolling ahead!







What is Dave Arneson’s True Genius??

Well...  It kinda starts below...






...and then by leaps and bounds...

Breaks the sound barrier of game design history by 2,000 years...

Join us in a giant step into the past that re-opens a future doorway David L. Arneson created and gifted to us!

###

From the awarding-winning 
game designer and author Robert J. Kuntz

Available Now From:  www.threelinestudio.com


----------



## trancejeremy (Apr 18, 2017)

> Well... It kinda starts below...




Doesn't that kind of undercut the whole premise? Sort of an admission that it was Braunstein that started it all? (which in turn evolved from Diplomacy and wargames)


----------



## grodog (Apr 18, 2017)

trancejeremy said:


> Doesn't that kind of undercut the whole premise? Sort of an admission that it was Braunstein that started it all? (which in turn evolved from Diplomacy and wargames)




I don't think so, [MENTION=924]trancejeremy[/MENTION], based on my understanding of the history of Braunsteins and the development of the Blackmoor campaign:  that is, that Blackmoor employed some of the features of a Braunstein, but also added a number of innovations of Dave's that were not present in Braunsteins, and then wrapped them in the proto-D&D trappings we now recognize so well.  That said, I also haven't read Rob's book yet, so I can't speak to his thoughts on the matter either.  

Allan.


----------



## darjr (Apr 19, 2017)

I talked to Mr. David Wesely and while he didn't come out and say it directly, it did sound like David Arneson had quite a bit of input, even if the initial idea of the Braunstien wasn't Mr. Arnesons, many of the innovations that made D&D were.

David Wesely has put his name to a set of rules that are available on Drive Thru RPG at http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/139125/Barons-of-Braunstein?affiliate_id=182934

Surprisingly David Wesely has done quite a few youtube videos.

Here are only a couple few
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HLua_tfJ7U&t=236s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkUB9_QTYUc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1SZJjZ-U9I

edit: to add that's my affiliate link above. And I do think both David and Dave are geniuses!


----------

